# Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Hallo,

ich hab ein Coolermaster CM 690 III Gehäuse, da ich einen PWM-gesteuerten CPU-Fan kaufen muß und dann den 3-Pin Noctua 140mm Lüfter übrig habe, der zu meinem Kühler gehört, würde ich diesen gerne unten vor dem Netzteil ansaugend montieren, so daß er kalte Luft durch den Gehäuseboden hindurch ansaugt und zur Grafikkarte schaufelt.

Ist dieser Aufbau sinnvoll, wenn ja woher bekomme ich die Gummipuffer und die langen Schrauben um ihn dort zu befestigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte sitzt allerdings im kommenden Aufbau weiter oben im PCIe 16-Slot und es kommt noch ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement rein, so daß da unten auf dem Gehäuseboden Platz ist für den 140mm Lüfter, oder geht da etwa trotzdem nur ein 120mm Lüfter einzubauen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Ich würde das schlicht testen. Jeder Lüfter der nicht deutliche Verbesserungen mitbringt, halte ich für verzichtbar. Sollte der dort dauerhaft bleiben, dann unbedingt einen Filter installieren, sonst verdreckt das Innere in Rekordzeit.
Es gibt Entkoppler für Schraubmontage und zum Stecken. Beides scheint hier zu passen. Laut Coolermaster ist ein 120 unten verbaubar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Der im Boden ist eher unnötig da er eher viel Dreck ansaugt und daher oft der Filter zu ist falls vorhanden. Normalerweise werden die Lüfter direkt verschraubt und diese Schrauben sind im Lieferumfang der Lüfter enthalten. Ansonsten bekommt man die " Slics " quasi überall wie auch die normalen Schrauben.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Na wenn unten eh nur ein 120mm rein paßt, kann ich ihn nur unten vorne an der Front ansaugend einbauen, denn den 140mm bequiet silent wings 2 habe ich vorne weiter nach oben gesetzt, so daß er an der SSD vorbei Richtung Grafikkarte pustet.


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Das Coolermaster hat die Möglichkeit einen Lüfter im Seitenteil unterzubringen. Dort würde ich einen passenden Filter und einen 120er verbauen. Davon profitiert ein Axialgebläse in der Regel mehr, als von einem Lüfter im Boden.

Bei der ganzen Lüfterarmada gehört vor jeden einsaugenden Lüfter ein Filter und im Grunde auch vor jede nicht Lüfter-Öffnung (offene Slotbleche etc.), durch die Luft und Staub einströmen kann.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Nur wie soll man im Seitenteil ansehnlich einen Filter unterbringen?
Wenn das ginge, könnte ich auch den 200mm Coolermaster-Lüfter, der werkseitig in der Front montiert war und nun tatenlos hier rumliegt im Seitenteil einbauen.

Filter sind meines Wissens nach am Gehäuseboden und in der Front, ebenso oben auf dem Deckel, wo ich zwei 140mm Lüfter ausblasend montiert habe.
Allerdings hab ich die Vermutung, daß dieses relativ enge Meshgitter+Staubfilter am Top den Luftstrom der beiden Lüfter deutlich behindert.


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Die 120/140er sind deutlich leiser und besser regelbar. Von Demciflex müsste es passende Filter mit Magnet für außen geben, ansonsten hilft nur Basteln. Sinnvoll ist es, das ganze Seitenteil, wo offen, mit Filtermaterial zu versehen. Zuerst aber bitte testen, welche Einbauposition die beste ist und was es bringt. Sollte der Seitenlüfter keine deutliche Temperatursenkung erbringen, dann lass ihn weg und verbaue nur einen Filter (der Demciflex ginge dann auch innen).
Oben wo die Lüfter entlüften gehört kein Filter drauf, dieser bremst den Luftstrom zu stark.

Edit:
Meine Nachrüstung des Filters sieht so aus (ohne Lüfter), was aber einfacher war, da ein Teil der unteren Öffnung schlicht zugeklebt ist und auf 92mm Lüfter der Rahmen fixiert wurde, der auch den Filter trägt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Wenn ich den Filter oben rausnehmen könnte, würde ich das auch machen, geht aber nur zusammen mit dem Meshteil, so daß das Gehäuse dann oben sozusagen komplett offen wäre.
Außerdem sind Lüfter ja rund und an den Ecken käme dann trotzdem Staub rein, erstrecht wenn der PC aus ist und die Lüfter nicht pusten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Sinvoller wäre es im ersten Schritt, mit dem neuen Mainboard, die Grafikkarte in den obersten, mit 16 elektrischen Anschlüssen versehenen PCIe-Slot zu stecken. Der von Dir genutzte ist "nur" x8 angebunden. 
Lüfter dann so und scmeiß die lauten 200mm Lüfter raus
2 x 140mm vorne
1 x 120mm hinten
einmal 140mm oben hinten

Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatal Justice (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

@ TE

In dem Fall sollte das oben bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sinvoller wäre es im ersten Schritt, mit dem neuen Mainboard, die Grafikkarte in den obersten, mit 16 elektrischen Anschlüssen versehenen PCIe-Slot zu stecken. Der von Dir genutzte ist "nur" x8 angebunden.
> Lüfter dann so und scmeiß die lauten 200mm Lüfter raus
> 2 x 140mm vorne
> 1 x 120mm hinten
> einmal 140mm oben hinten



Also erstens hab ich eben nun endlich das Mainboard bestellt, es ist ein Asrock Z97 Extreme3 geworden, zweitens kann ich damit angeblich auch meinen 3-Pin-Lüfter über CPU-Fan2 per Spannung regeln lassen, also brauche ich keinen PWM-CPU-FAN zu kaufen, 3. hab ich die Grafikkarte nur einen Tag versehentlich im unteren Slot montiert und seit dem oben im 16x Slot eingebaut, wo sie obendrein auch gleich ca. 5°C kühler lief.
Drittens hab ich ja geschrieben gehabt, daß ich den 200mm Lüfter hier in der Schublade liegen habe, der ist schon bald 2 Jahre nicht mehr in Benutzung, Bischen schade find ich das aber trotzdem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...zweitens kann ich damit angeblich auch meinen 3-Pin-Lüfter über CPU-Fan2 per Spannung regeln lassen....


Ja, kann ich für mein Asrock Board bestätigen. Allerdings funktioniert die Regelung parallel zum CPU-Kühlerlüfter
Die eingestellten Prozentwerten sind für beide Lüfteranschlüsse gleich. Das ist dann hier und da ein Kompromiss,
aber prinzipiell tauglich. Notfalles, kann man zum Feintuning einem der beiden Lüfter ein Spannungsreduzierkabel
zwischen Anscluss und Lüfter setzen. Damit kann man im Einzelfall, bei sehr unterschiedlichen Kennlinen der Lüfter
ausgleichen. 

Und ja, dass es keine laufruhigen 200mm Lüfter gibt ist in der Tat schade.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich für mein Asrock Board bestätigen. Allerdings funktioniert die Regelung parallel zum CPU-Kühlerlüfter
> Die eingestellten Prozentwerten sind für beide Lüfteranschlüsse gleich.



Es geht hierbei ja um meinen einzigen CPU-Lüfter, dieser ist ein Noctua NF-P14, welcher nur einen 3-Pin-Stecker hat. Einen PWM-CPU-Fan hab ich also nicht, darum wird der CPU-Fan2 belegt und CPU-Fan1 bleibt halt leer, oder ich schließe da einen PWM-Gehäuselüfter an, denn ich hab einen bequiet Silentwing 120mm PWM an der Gehäuserückwand montiert, wenn der parallel zum CPU-Fan geregelt würde, wäre das wohl ganz sinnvoll, oder nicht?


----------



## Chimera (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Grundsätzlich sind die Staubfilter von CoolerMaster eher Müll, taugen nicht wirklich viel. Die an meinem uralten CM690 (der Vor-Vorgänger von deinem) schmiss ich weg und liess mir welche von DEMCIflex anfertigen, was aber ein recht teurer Spass wurde. Seither pimpe ich bei allen Gehäusen von mir die regulären grobmaschigen Staubfilter ganz einfach mit feinen Nylonstrümpfen. Muss man sich natürlich keine Premiumware kaufen, sondern einfach die billigste Ausführung in Wunschfarbe.
Seit ich beim F31 (welches nen Filter über die gesamte Unterseite hat) über den vorhandenen Filter den Strumpf gezogen hab, muss ich vielleicht 1-2x im Jahr den PC innen von feinem Staub befreien, aber nicht mehr so dicke Staubschichten  Gab übrigens von PCGH auch ein tolles Vid, wo sie nen Eigenbaustaubfilter erklärten. Und ein guter Staubfilter beeinflusst den Airflow nicht gross, ausser man lässt auf ihm ne 1cm dicke Staubschicht drauf, dann ist man aber auch total selber schuld   Mit der Strumpfmethode kommt man den DEMCIflex (welche man gerne als Referenz unter den Staubfiltern nennen darf) übrigens recht nahe, nur fehlt einem halt die magnetische Befestigung. Ich hab am Fenster von meinem Shinobi aussen auch nen Filter von denen rangemacht, griff dazu aber zu gaaaaaanz dünnem doppelseitigem Klebeband. Hatte zuerst den falschen dran, den mit weissem Filter, den hab ich aber später durch den schwarz-schwarz Filter ersetzt 
Und für unten im Case, da nutze ich bei meinen Cases nur noch Filter von Silverstone. Denn die kann man entweder mit Schrauben und Lüfi anbringen oder einfach mit den integrierten Magneten anpappen: 140mm und 120mm. Sprich, wenn du keinen Lüfi unten reinstecken willst, kannst du den Filter auch ganz ohne Schrauben oder sonstigem Zeugs anbringen, der hält dank der 4 Magnete in den Ecken recht gut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Kann man denn beim CM 690 III den Filter oben im Deckel entfernen?
Mir ärgert, daß da oben so wenig Luft raus zu kommen scheint, ob das nun an der Filtern liegt oder am engen Mesh, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Chimera (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Nun, den Meshteil oben kann man ja eh in einem Stück abnehmen, gvon daher musst du da halt mal gucken, ob sich der Filter dann entfernen lässt. Und wenn oben wenig Luft raus kommt, obwohl die Lüfis voll drehen, dann ist da einfach zu viel Dreck im Filter  1x pro Woche mit nem Sauber drüber schadet da nicht  Ich nehme beim F31 jede Woche den oberen Staubfilter ab und fahre mit der Saugbürste drüber und obwohl zwischen Lüfter und Staubfilter noch ein Radiator sitzt, spüre ich nen guten Luftzug, wen ndie Lüfis hochdrehen. Musst halt mal gucken, ob bei dir einfach nur ein mieser Filter drin ist, der die Luft nur schlecht durchlässt oder ob er voller Staub ist und drum nix durch kann.

Edit. Immerhin beim CM690 III hat CM mal nen guten Filter an der Unterseite angebracht, jedoch lässt sich auch der noch optimieren (ist ja ähnlich wie meiner am F31): ein billiges Pack schwarze Nylonstrumpfhosen holen, ein Bein abschneiden, über den Filterrahmen ziehen und am Ende mit nem Kabelbinder verknoten, damit er nicht abrutschen kann. Danach kann von unten praktisch kaum noch Staub eindringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Ich spüre oben schon Luft rauskommen, selbst wenn ich mich stehend über den PC beuge merke ich im Gesicht einen leichten Luftstrom. Die Lüfter dort sind aber gedrosselt, laufen mit ca. 400 U/min, ob und wieviel sie bringen kann ich schwer beurteilen, weil ich sie immer da drinn und immer im Betrieb hatte. Hohe Systemtemperaturen hatte ich nie, allerdings manchmal das Gefühl der Rückwand 120mm Lüfter würde mehr ausmachen, als die beiden 140mm oben, aber das ist nur ein Gefühl, kann mich auch gut täuschen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

400 Umdrehungen sind auch sehr wenig. Was die Lüfter oben bringen lässt sich doch einfach feststellen, indem du sie schneller laufen lässt, oder mal ganz abstellst.


----------



## Chimera (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Jo, also wenn du die Lüfis nur mit 400 U/min drehen lässt, dann darfst du logischerweise auch nicht erwarten, dass der Lüfi gleich viel Luft bewegt wie ein schnellerdrehender Lüfi im Heck  Zumall dann auch noch ne Rolle spielt, ob die Lüfis baugleich sind, sprich die gleiche Art von Rotorblätter haben oder eben nicht. Nimmt man z.B. nen Silverstone Air Penetrator, dann spürt man selbst stark gedrosselt nen ordentlichen Hauch, da der Lüfi ne spezielle Bauform hat, die den Luftstrom konzentriert. Den Effekt "normaler Lüfi vs Air Penetrator" kannst du hier perfekt sehen: Air Penetrator AP121 demonstration - YouTube.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Der Hecklüfter läuft auch nur mit etwa 400-500 U/min, den kann ich nur so oder mit voller Drehzahl, was dann 1500 U/min sind einstellen. Bei 1500 U/min kühlt er merklich besser, selbst die CPU-Kerntemperatur kann dann um bis zu 7°C geringer ausfallen, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte längere Zeit voll ausgelastet sind, aber was nützt es bei dem Lärmpegel, der dann herrscht? 
Darum hab ich alle Lüfter soweit es über das Board regelbar war, auf niedrigste Stufe gestellt und das sind dann rund 400-500 U/min pro Lüfter, dafür sind insgesamt ja 4 Gehäuselüfter verbaut (3x 140mm und 1x 120mm).

Was würde es denn beim CM 690 III bringen, wenn ich vorne oben das optische Laufwerk entferne und das hier einbaue:
Lian-Li Global | BZ-502

In schwarz müßte das optisch doch einigermaßen passen zum CM 690 III und dann hätte ich sozusagen direkten Durchzug, vorne 120mm ansaugen, fast genau in CPU-Kühler-Höhe, hinten dann 120mm absaugen, ohne Querverstrebungen, Lautwerkskäfige oder ähnliches die den Luftstrom behindern könnten.
Oben wären dann obendrein noch die zwei 140mm Lüfter absaugend vorhanden.


----------



## Chimera (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Ähm, zuerst mal: solche Teile passen nicht immer, denn die sind in erster Linie für Cases von dem Hersteller gemacht. Hatte selber so ein Teil an nem HDD Käfig von Silverstone, jedoch musst ich an der Plastikfront erst einiges wegdremeln, ehe es halbwegs passte. Theoretisch(!) passt es in den 5,25" Schacht, logisch, aber ob es bündig mit der Front abschliesst oder am Ende eher zum kotzen aussieht, ist die andere Frage  Wie ein Bauteil im gebürsteten Alu-Look in ner Plastikfront aussieht, kannst du hier bei mir sehen: http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/ic683798.jpg -> optisch nicht wirklich stimmig, weshalb ich sie mittlerweile durch ne Aerocool Vision-X ersetzt hab, deren Plastiklook halt eher zu ner Plastikfront passt  Wenn dir die Optik deines PCs natürlich egal ist, dann ist es wiederum was anderes, dann kannst du auch zu farblich eher unpassendem greifen 
Übrigens, anstatt Kohle für so was auszugeben, kannst du es auch selber basteln und sparst nen Haufen Geld, denn ausser nem Lüfi und Kabelbinder brauchst du...nix! Du kannst jeden 120mm Lüfi in den 5,25" Schächten mit Kabelbinder am Rahmen festmachen, so musst du nicht die Front deines Cases verschandeln mit Teilen, die ne ganz andere Optik haben  Hab ich beim Midgard im Sommer jeweils auch gemacht, wobei es eigentlich nicht so viel brachte (ausser mehr Lärm in meiner Nähe). Dachte auch, dass die CPU dann mehr Luft abbekommt, doch da werkelte der Deckellüfi halt dagegen und schlussendlich kam kaum viel mehr Luft beim kühler an, ausser wenn ich den Lüfi recht hoch aufgedreht hab.
Aaaaber, wie schon so oft gesagt: probieren geht nun mal über studieren. Ob es bei dir etwas, viel oder überhaupt nix bringt, kannst nur du ganz alleine herausfinden. Solche Sachen musst(!) du einfach testen, nur so wirst du jemals zuverlässige Resultate haben. Wobei ich dir jetzt schon sagen kann: die hier oder in einem der anderen Threads vorgeschlagene Tunnelmethode würd ganz allgemein deutlich mehr bringen.


----------



## Fatal Justice (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

@ TE

Ganz ehrlich, es bringt nichts, mehr und mehr Lüfter in ein Gehäuse zu stecken. Zum einen steigt dadurch die Geräuschkulisse, gerade wenn vorne verbaut, ohne geschlossene Front, zum anderen ist gar nicht klar welchen Nutzen jeder  Einzelne davon hat. Natürlich soll der Hecklüfter nicht auf 1500 Umdrehungen laufen, aber so, dass er wenig bis gar nicht hörbar ist. Wenn die Temperaturen nicht wesentlich ansteigen, würde ich all die herausnehmen, die nicht wesentlich zur Kühlung beitragen.  Dazu muss man sich aber einiges an Zeit nehmen und alle Varianten und Drehzahlen mal durchtesten.

Beispiele von mir: Vorne läuft der Lüfter nur noch auf 780 Umdrehungen, die Front ist jetzt komplett offen, HDD raus und eine Glastür vom Tisch hält den Lärm  ab. Inzwischen ist der Rechner so leise, das mich mein NT mit 750 Umdrehungen im Idle stört. Einen Seitenlüfter habe ich wieder entfernt, weil er schlicht zu wenig bringt. Bei drei 480ern war das was ganz anderes. Ich will damit sagen, je mehr zu dir Gedanken über Kühlung und Luftführung machst, desto mehr holst du aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Viel bringt viel fällt allerdings nicht darunter.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Gut, dann laß ich das mit dem oberen Frontlüfter wohl erstmal oder versuche selbst was mit Kabelbindern zu basteln, denn mein CM 690 III besteht ja vorne sozusagen nur aus Mesh, darum hab ich eigentlich sowieso gute Temperaturen und müßte mich eigentllich wirklich vornehmlich darum kümmern, daß der Rechner leiser wird.
Wobei er nicht gerade laut ist, da alle Gehäuselüfter ja mit ca. 400-500 U/min laufen, das Netzteil ist ein bequiet Straight Power *E9* mit 500 Watt, daß wird die Tage ersetzt durch ein bequiet Straight Power *E10 *mit 500 Watt und Kabelmanagement. Die Grafikkarte stoppt ihre drei Lüfter unterhalb von ca. 56°C GPU-Temperatur, was sie meist lautlos macht, beim Spielen allerdings, wenn die Lüfter anlaufen hört man sie schon deutlich raus.
Einzig der CPU-Lüfter läuft stetig bei ca. 1200 U/min, weil das Mainboard, was aber sowieso defekt ist und die Tage ausgetauscht wird, nur CPU-Fans über PWM steuern kann und der Lüfter ein DC-Modell ist.
Das neue bestellte Mainboard (Asrock Z97 Extreme3) kann aber auch DC-CPU-Fans regeln, also hoffe ich das es dadurch nochmal erheblich leiser wird.
Außerdem könnte ich den 120mm Hecklüfter, welcher ein PWM-Modell ist, an den anderen CPU-Fan-Anschluss stecken, dann dreht der nur hoch, wenn die CPU-Temperatur hoch ist.


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Der CPU Lüfter mit 1200 Umdrehungen dürfte deutlich hörbar sein, gerade wenn der Rest deutlich geringere Drehzahlen aufweist. Ich regele die Lüfter gar nicht mehr hoch unter Last und lasse sie immer auf derselben Drehzahl. Auch wenn die Temperatur damit ein paar Grad höher ausfallen, pfeife ich darauf, da es in der Praxis keinen Nachteil hat. Einzig das NT (aber Fixwert eingestellt) und die GPU´s sind davon ausgenommen.

Wie schon erwähnt, würde ich unbedingt mal mit dem Seitenlüfter testen, da eine GPU mit Axialgebläse in der Regel davon profitiert. Unter Last produziert die die meiste Wärme und Lüftergeräusche.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Das mit dem Seitenwandlüfter prüfe ich mal, ob der dann in Höhe der Grafikkarte wäre. 
Zumindest hab ich den Frontlüfter ja schonmal einen Platz weiter nach oben verbaut, so daß er über die SSD auf die Grafikkarte pustet, allerdings ist da der quer verbaute Laufwerkskäfig zwischen, der den Luftstrom deutlich behindern wird.

Bevor ich das mit dem Seitenwandlüfter teste, brauche ich aber erstmal einen Staubfilter für die Seitenwand und einen 140mm-Lüfter der leise und gut regelbar ist, den könnte ich dann an einen der beiden Lüfteranschlüsse der Grafikkarte anstecken.


----------



## Fatal Justice (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Es macht mehr Sinn, erst den Lüfter im Seitenteil allein zu testen und sich dann Gedanken über den Filter zu machen. Bringt der Lüfter nämlich nichts, dann kannst du für 10-20 Euro einen magnetischen Filter von Demiflex innen anbringen. Mit Lüfter plus Filter ist das dann mehr Arbeit. Auch die Wahl des Lüfters ist nachholbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Was ich schonmal gemacht habe ist den 140mm Frontlüfter einen Platz weiter nach oben zu setzen, so daß er etwa auf Grafikkartenhöhe sein müßte, bringt das mehr Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte und Mainboard oder sind die Laufwerkskäfige zu sehr störend für den Luftstrom?:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Tim


----------



## Fatal Justice (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

In meinen Augen macht die Position mehr Sinn, aber das müsstest du ebenso schlicht mal testen. Der Luftstrom wird sicherlich etwas gebremst, aber solange man den Käfig nicht komplett demontieren kann, geht es halt nicht anders.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Jetzt mal noch eine Frage zu den Lüftern im Deckel, die durch das enge Meshgitter und Staubfilter dort sicherlich leider ziemlich behindert werden.
Ich kann das Meshteil oben rausnehmen, dann seh ich direkt auf die Lüfter, sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus, ich mach mir dann nur Sorgen wegen der EMV, wenn ich den Rechner ohne das Gitter betreiben würde.
Das Gitter ist anscheinend aus Metall, aber das Gehäuse selbst scheint mir oben am Rand aus dickem Plastik zu sein, insofern frag ich mich, ob da daß Gitter aus Metall überhaupt EMV-relevant ist, wenn drumm herum ca. 2,5 cm Plastik ist?


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Junge Junge, du bist aber wirklich ein spezieller Kollege.


----------



## Fatal Justice (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich wiederhole, oben gilt ebenso testen, testen, testen. Ist es ohne den Einsatz oben im Gehäuse deutlich kühler, weglassen; mit dem optischen Mangel lässt sich leben. Bringt es wenig bis gar nichts, dran lassen.


----------



## taglicht (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Ich hab das gleiche Gehäuse und Himmel hergott lass den Deckel wie er ist. Da zieht mehr als genug Luft durch. Und warum hast du nur einen Lüfter in der Front verbaut? Und dann auch noch mit Schrauben statt der Pins? Da passen problemlos zwei Silent Wings 2 rein und die Stifte bekommst auch durch, musst nur vorher die Bohrlöcher minimal vergrößern oder mehr Gewalt aufbringen. Falls du nicht genug Anschlüsse hast, nimm nen Y-Kabel. 

Der zweite Lüfter vorne bringt jedenfalls deutlich mehr als oben das Gitter rauszunehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Der zweite Lüfter vorne pustet unten doch dann nur aufs Netzteil, sofern der Luftstrom es erstmal an den vielen Streben des Festplattenkäfigs vorbei geschafft hat.
Wenn ich noch eine zweiten ansaugenden Lüfter montiere versuche ich es wirklich erst in der Seitenwand oder im Boden, denn da könnte er dann gezielt die Luft zu den Wärmequellen hin pusten.

Außerdem, was spricht gegen die Verschraubung?


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem, was spricht gegen die Verschraubung?



Übertragung von Schwingungen auf die Metallstruktur was ein Dröhnen oder Brummen verursachen kann...


----------



## taglicht (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der zweite Lüfter vorne pustet unten doch dann nur aufs Netzteil, sofern der Luftstrom es erstmal an den vielen Streben des Festplattenkäfigs vorbei geschafft hat.
> Wenn ich noch eine zweiten ansaugenden Lüfter montiere versuche ich es wirklich erst in der Seitenwand oder im Boden, denn da könnte er dann gezielt die Luft zu den Wärmequellen hin pusten.
> 
> Außerdem, was spricht gegen die Verschraubung?



Ist jetzt nicht so, als würde der Lüfter nur auf das Netzteil pusten. Wenn du einen gesunden Airflow im Case hast, sollte sich die Luft entsprechend diesem von vorne unten nach hinten oben bewegen und dabei die Hitze aufnehmen. Und wenn du den Festplattenkäfig dabei als störend empfindest, bau ihn halt aus. Einen signifikanten Vor-/Nachteil wird dies aber nicht haben.

Und wenn du jetzt sagst, lohnt nicht weil der zweite Lüfter höchstens 2 oder 3 Grad bringt, ja dann frage ich mich, wieso wir dann darüber diskutieren, ob es Sinn macht, das obere Mesh vom Gehäuse zu entfernen...

Ach und zur Montage der Lüfter hat Fatal ja schon was gesagt.

Greetz.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann, haben die Schrauben aber Gummi drunter, damit sollte der Lüfter auch entkoppelt sein.


----------



## Fatal Justice (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Dann passt das mit der Entkoppelung der Lüfter, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Proton313 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter am Gehäuseboden vor dem Netzteil einbauen sinnvoll? Wo bekommt man die Schrauben?*

Ich nutze für meine gtx 970 auch einen Seitenlüfter im Coolmaster N300 bringt im passiv betriebt der Karte gut 12°C.
Wie sich das verhält wenn von unten der Luftstrom kommt weiß ich nicht.


----------

